# Do you burn your socks?



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

No really.
Article on the front page of today's Wall Street Journal starts off by announcing that this was the weekend that all sailors get together and burn their socks to mark the end of winter and the start of sailing season in an ancient ritual.

And eventually goes on to concede it isn't so ancient but "all over" the US east and Guld coast, sailors do this following a celebration that one Annapolis boatbuilder started in 1978. Apparently he was shaving aluminum and the shavings were sticking in his winter socks until he reached a point where he said * this it's time to go sailing and invited the yard staff to have some beers and burn some socks that were ruined by all those metal shavings.

I must hang around with the wrong folks, I've never witnessed, much less even heard of, such a gathering. Anyone here?


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Burning my socks would likely kill any living thing in a mile radius. So I just wash them now and then.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

The wife and I made a road trip yesterday in the convertible to check on progress of the dockmaster, putting docks in.. does that count as a ritual? Weather was 70 degrees exactly.

You see, in our neck of the woods, the lakes turn solid for much of the winter. Great for ice sailing, not so good for boats. The lake also has a variable elevation, and a mandate that no pilings be installed... so all floating docks are removed yearly, and plopped back into the water come last sign of freezing. Actually our dockmaster does most of the work of putting in docks across the lake. He's a busy guy, and puts in extended hours in Spring and Fall. He's been awful good to us sailing folks who KNOW the sailing is better in Early Spring, so he usually gets a dock or 2 in early so us crazies can launch when the water temp is merely 50 degrees 

Our ritual will be to bother him every chance we get to see where he stands. You know if he'd let us help, we might have half the lake done (at least until our docks get in).. 

COME ON WARM WEATHER!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

On my little lake they don't remove the floating docks, they just tow them out to the middle of the lake and anchor them there. I guess the theory is that they don't get damaged from ice if they're free to move around, but if they were left attached to shore the movement of the ice pack could crush them.

Anyway, my ritual is to go by the lake and see if they've put the docks back in place yet. No go so far. 

First the docks go back, then they pull and inspect the bottom equipment for the mooring balls, then finally they attach the mooring balls. Then it's sailing time!

Tomorrow night is the drawing for moorings. I hope I get picked early so I get the ball I want. Come on lucky number 45!


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I've heard of the sock burning thing, but have never participated.

I got a really early start on spring boat prep this year (for me, anyway), but was still thwarted when it came time to actually go out...apparently the state pulls all of the local channel markers on our creeks, and none of my charts were accurate enough to get me into deep water. Total bummer.

https://sailingfortuitous.com/and-yet-so-far/


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Yea, I think the sock thing is a Chesapeake bay thing. I have heard of it, but have never seen it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I tried to burn my socks. But they ran away.


:|


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

Oh Yes, this is a Chessie thing, and in particular, Naptown. Great fun. A true sock burning party has lots of libations, lots of food, more libations, lots of fun and of course libations. *Should* be held on the weekend around the equinox, but I'm actually going to one this Saturday. Scheduling and all, you know.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I burned an old pair of worn out underwear once in my fireplace. Much hilarity ensued as they flared up brightly and someone said "the gasses are released"


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Never heard of it... but then, I don't wear socks. Just sandals most of the year.

Only socks I wear on a regular basis is for work.


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

socks?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cap-Couillon said:


> socks?


Yeah, really? Socks? Shoes?Underwear? You guys aren't smoking those old socks are you?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> No really.
> Article on the front page of today's Wall Street Journal starts off by announcing that this was the weekend that all sailors get together and burn their socks to mark the end of winter and the start of sailing season in an ancient ritual.
> 
> And eventually goes on to concede it isn't so ancient but "all over" the US east and Guld coast, sailors do this following a celebration that one Annapolis boatbuilder started in 1978. Apparently he was shaving aluminum and the shavings were sticking in his winter socks until he reached a point where he said * this it's time to go sailing and invited the yard staff to have some beers and burn some socks that were ruined by all those metal shavings.
> ...


The answer is "Yes."

I'm near Annapolis and have been doing it for years. I organized our club's sock burning/vernal equinox party this year. It was a good party.
I don't really know why it's spreading beyond Annapolis. If areas outside of Annapolis think it's stupid, feel free not to participate. It's a local custom, nothing more.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

We have an "Opening Day Parade" but we never close.


----------



## grumpyolddude (Feb 25, 2016)

I'd have to go out and buy a pair.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

ha ha ha wall street journal making up stories?? ha ha h ah aha 
cannot burn sox--they cover wine bottles to prevent breakage at sea. and rum bottles....


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Hempstead Harbour Club in Glen Cove, NY hosts a 'Rites of Spring Sock Burning' cocktail party where we burn socks (or other garments) in a bonfire on the beach. Tradition suggests sock burning be done on the vernal equinox, but we're not sticklers on detail (also we're not in commission at that time). We do it as a Junior Sailing awareness builder in May and invite non-member Junior Sailors and their families to participate (you don't need to be a member to enroll in our Junior program).


----------



## Philabaco (Jan 22, 2015)

Need more than socks all year round


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

This past Saturday a buddy had a sock burning party at his house... Made sure to wear a pair with holes... Even worked on my boat prior to going.


----------



## Gail Peterson (Apr 16, 2017)

I've been burning my socks ever since I got into sailing 13 years ago--even though until just this week I have been without a boat for the past 10 years, I still burned my socks during my boatless years knowing it would keep me connected and lead me home again. Now I have a boat again and I am a happy camper.


----------



## Frank_R (Jun 11, 2020)

grumpyolddude said:


> I'd have to go out and buy a pair.


This! I've got my slides on 24/7, and there's rules against socks and slides/flip flops!:laugh


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, on the shore of Lake Michigan they hold a sock burning ceremony every spring to mark the end of winter. This is from the Macatawa Bay Yacht club page(Holland Michigan).


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

In Maine I hear they burn socks on July 4th weekend to celebrate the arrival of summer and then burn their t-shirts on Labor Day to celebrate the arrival of winter.


----------



## jeremiahblatz3 (Jul 3, 2018)

I live in NYC, my most recent sailing season started in spring of 2015, and only stopped due to covid-19. I do not burn my socks, but if my socks were loaded with aluminum shavings, that might be a hell of a bonfire!


----------



## senormechanico (Aug 20, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> In Maine I hear they burn socks on July 4th weekend to celebrate the arrival of summer and then burn their t-shirts on Labor Day to celebrate the arrival of winter.


i still own a few T Shirts which go back to BEFORE the first Baja HaHa. One is (or was) orange and has "Some Like it Hot" across the front. 
It's now kinda beige from a few years in Mexico, although still bright orange in the arm pits !


----------

